# Solved: Bad sectors on SD card



## jab951 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a 2gb sd card from crucial. 1.68mb is in bad sectors (yeah I know not much). 
I've tried reformatting it (not quick format), running chkdsk from within windows (xp & win7), and running chkdsk /f & chkdsk /r from command prompt (xp & win7), but nothing seems to fix it.
What else can I do?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try chkdsk /b from Vista or 7. That will reanalyze any sectors already marked as bad and unmark them if they pass the test. It will also mark any newly found bad areas.

You could also try repartitioning and reformatting with the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool or another partitioning tool. The tool does not mention partitioning, but it does, in fact, remove the old partition and create a new one during its formatting process.

But generally any bad clusters stay bad, even on electronic media, and it may just be time for the trash.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't anticipate having much success with hard drive scanning utilities on flash media. Even if by some miracle you revive the card, would you seriously trust it with anything important. It's replaceable for less than $10. Not at all worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jab951 (Oct 22, 2007)

Elvandil the hp utility worked and the bad sectors are gone, thanks. Also, just so you know, chkdsk /b only works on NTFS file systems. 

I only use the sd card as a temporary storage, moving files from one pc to another usually for printing. I do agree with you though DoubleHelix, I wouldn't trust it with anything important.


----------

